# American Idol "Results Show" Season 7 Finale 5/21/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well this should be good. I'd like Cook to win but we shall see.

97.5 million votes last night according to Seacrest. Smashed old vote total by 20+ million. One David got 56% of the vote and the other 44%.

Top 12 and some So you think you can dance dancers, mmmmm KLC and Syesha!

David Cook and David Archuleta performing Chad Cougar "Hero". In my personal opinion Cook is pwning Archuleta in the song.

Now for some lame "Love Guru" movie plug. Austin Powers is kind of funny though. All the way from Haironmykeester.  Simon rolling his eyes at this whole thing and I can't blame him one bit. Ryan almost went off the stage on that pillow.

Awesome Syesha and Seal, I'm a big Seal fan... Syesha is good but Seal blew her away.. Plus not that it matters in the least but he's married to the hottie Heidi Klum! 

Jason Castro performing Hallelujah.. This was one of his better song choices..

Wow cool both Idol finalists get Escape hybrids!

Girls perform Donna Summer songs. Boy I forgot how much I didn't miss Amanda Overmeyer! Now Donna Summer herself performs her new single. Kristy Lee, Syesha and even Brooke are looking exceptionally hot tonight.. Ryan attempting to dance and is now gassed. lol

Carly Smithson and Michael Johns perform "The Letter"

Whoa! 7 of 9 in the crowd.

Jimmy Kimmel is doing his comedy.

Top 6 guys perform doing Bryan Adams songs. Here comes the man himself.

Jordin Sparks talking about the American Idol experience theme park.

David Cook performing "sharp dressed man" with ZZ Top. I predict Archuleta and a famous ballad singer. 

Graham Nash and Brooke White with "Teach Your Children".

Is this the Jonas Brothers? Now I know why I've never heard of them.. Yup...

Bad performances time. Renaldo performs "I am your brother".

One Republic performs "Apologize" with David Archuleta.

Utah is rocking for Archuleta.

Jordin Sparks sings "One Step at a time".

HAHA Gladys Knight and the Pips (Ben Stiller, Jack Black and Robert Downey Jr.)

Carrie Underwood performs "Last Name" looking smoking hot as usual... 

Archuleta in a Guitar Hero commercial.

Top 12 perform again. Overmeyer kills the song again, ugh. George Michael performs some song I haven't heard before. Paula crying.

Up next a new American Idol.... after the break.

Simon apologizes to Cook.. for being to harsh.

And the Winner is..........

*David Cook* by 12 million votes!!!!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Not trying to be argumentative, but given they say seem to that just about every year, according to whom is this supposed to be the closest vote in AI history?







And of course, the statement to which my post applies gets edited out of Kamakzie's post.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Plus I'm not sure if you can get much closer than season two, which was a statistical dead heat between Ruben and Clay. The only difference that season resulted from the phone system which happened to let a few more calls in for Ruben than Clay.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

zabasearch claims its the closest so I don't know how accurate they are..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, that shoots that claim of "closest results ever":
56&#37; for David _____
44% for David _____

However, it does mesh very closely with DialIdol's earlier results. (There's a much wider spread showing on DialIdol now though.)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Folks, please remember that last year, the finale ran over by seven minutes, and cut off as Ryan said "the 2007 American Idol is....."

Pad.

Pad.

Pad.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, that shoots that claim of "closest results ever":
> 56% for David _____
> 44% for David _____
> 
> However, it does mesh very closely with DialIdol's earlier results. (There's a much wider spread showing on DialIdol now though.)


Yup... Zabasearch failed big time and I will remove it from my post!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Donna Summer and Bryan Adams... It's high school all over again 

And ZZ Top!!!!!


I was dreading 2 hours of Idol tonight, but it's been pretty good.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Kind of a 70's and 80's theme tonight. How cool is that though, getting play with ZZ Top??


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya, I'm just waiting for Cheap Trick to show up


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

we are FFing thru most of this but i gotta ask...for those who do have musical ears, are all these songs specially picked because everyone sounds good together (in all these screwy combinations? I'm listening to the top 6 guys do their bryan adams thing and it's just terrible.

but objectively speaking...is it really good and i just dont know it? Or should they just make the finale 2 minutes long and charge 1 million for the commercial right before it and not put us thru the misery that is this show


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

keeping up with this thread is much more fun than actually watching all that fluff.

Thanks Tivocommunity !!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

newsposter said:


> we are FFing thru most of this but i gotta ask...for those who do have musical ears, are all these songs specially picked because everyone sounds good together (in all these screwy combinations? I'm listening to the top 6 guys do their bryan adams thing and it's just terrible.
> 
> but objectively speaking...is it really good and i just dont know it? Or should they just make the finale 2 minutes long and charge 1 million for the commercial right before it and not put us thru the misery that is this show


That would leave them...um.....59 million dollars short.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow cool both Idol finalists get Escape hybrids!


At least in my recent memory, both finalists have always gotten cars.

I'm impressed that they were both able to look surprised.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Oh...Oh...Oh...

Black tights. Red dress. Bad decision.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Lori said:


> At least in my recent memory, both finalists have always gotten cars.
> 
> I'm impressed that they were both able to look surprised.


At least Fox went green...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Poor Jordin was drowned out by the backup singers.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I'm still way behind...but there for a minute on "summer of 69", I thought that StripperDavid was going to hop down and give Simon a lap dance.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks like Carrie's been raiding Shania's closet. Not a complaint; just an observation.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> Looks like Carrie's been raiding Shania's closet. Not a complaint; just an observation.


Cameraman better be careful..


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I just started watching it myself, and I'm a bit surprised about the giant teleprompter in the middle of the audience. I guess they gave up on trying to get everyone to memorize their lines for tonight.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Archuleta with One Republic actually was really quite good. I'm rather surprised. It's not the typical ballad you expect of him, but it's definitely the type of music he could sing well on his album. Not bad at all.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

You know what I loved? The cutaway of Blake Lewis singing along with Jordin Sparks.

Awwwww.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Looks like Carrie's been raiding Shania's closet. Not a complaint; just an observation.


She seems to have forgotten her pants.

Not a complaint; just an observation.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Lori said:


> You know what I loved? The cutaway of Blake Lewis singing along with Jordin Sparks.
> 
> Awwwww.


Is the rumor true that they had something going for a while?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Is the rumor true that they had something going for a while?


I don't know. That would explain why he knows the song.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I just finished watching last nights performance and came here looking for the results. Didn't realize it was a 2hr show tonight. 

I thought DC was so much better last night. You look at the dude while he is performing and you can easily see a star. You look at DA and you see Disney soundtrack.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Marc said:


> I just started watching it myself, and I'm a bit surprised about the giant teleprompter in the middle of the audience. I guess they gave up on trying to get everyone to memorize their lines for tonight.


We noticed the teleprompter last night too...


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I want to see more Carrie!!!!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

My TiVo just stopped recording in the middle of the Carrie Underwood song. Weird.

Good thing I'm sitting here.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

DLL66 said:


> I want to see more Carrie!!!!


There's not much more to see, really.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I just finished watching last nights performance and came here looking for the results. Didn't realize it was a 2hr show tonight.
> 
> I thought DC was so much better last night. You look at the dude while he is performing and you can easily see a star. You look at DA and you see Disney soundtrack.


You explained it perfectly!:up:


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> There's not much more to see, really.


Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know about that!!!!!!! I got a glimpse........now I want more!!!!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

There were a couple moments there where I thought I might accidentally see too much.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

YEs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Dang TIVO!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

oh,,,, and PAD PAD PAD


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> oh,,,, and PAD PAD PAD


That sounds familiar.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Simon looked genuinely elated after Ryan announced the result. Never seen him smile so hard (and hug Paula like that).


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

He won by 12,000,000 votes???


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

oh thank jeebus.

There are going to be quite a few people in my office eating ****loads of crow tomorrow.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Odds Bodkins said:


> He won by 12,000,000 votes???


That's what they tell me.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Simon looked genuinely elated after Ryan announced the result. Never seen him smile so hard (and hug Paula like that).


He said on Ellen that Cook would win it.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

So, who won?

We got, "And the winner is David..." on our TiVo.

Tooo funny!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Crap.

I didn't pad.

Ryan read the result, but I barely got to see the reaction!

Did anyone cry?

(like DA's father, maybe??)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

That was actually quite touching.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Crap.
> 
> I didn't pad.
> 
> ...


DA's father looked happy, actually.

David Cook was really, really emotional.

And classy.

And hot.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

markp99 said:


> So, who won?
> 
> We got, "And the winner is David..." on our TiVo.
> 
> Tooo funny!!


That's exactly where it cut off last year.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, Kamakzie! These threads made the show more enjoyable, and helped me get the best out of the results shows and FF through the crap.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Crap.
> 
> I didn't pad.
> 
> ...


David Cook almost did. He had to choke them back a few times before he was able to actually respond and sing his (utterly craptastic) AI Winner song. Hopefully they bury that song and actually release something that suits him.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think for the first time ever I might actually buy the winners album.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

I approve.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> He won by 12,000,000 votes???


Remember, "12,000,000 votes" and "12,000,000 people voting" are two entirely different things when you're talking about AI.

(But yes, 12% of 97.5 million votes is about 12 million)

-- Don


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Micheal Johns looked pretty hot, too.

Other than the stupid Guru promo (which I FF though), it was pretty good.

Loved Seal.

Loved DC's expression whilst playing with ZZ Top - he looked like he had died and gone to heaven.

George Micheal was great.

And that "go down Moses" guy fricken cracks me up everytime they show him - hilarious!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> I think for the first time ever I might actually buy the winners album.


+1


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh, and Carrie Underwood is amazing. I loved her during her season (I am a country music fan). She was incredible (and yes, her half of a dress was interesting...)


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Nice to see America get it right this time.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> George Micheal was great.


Not saying he was bad, but song choice for the time (going from Top 12 all upbeat exciting heading into the results very soon) killed it I thought. That and the song also seemed to not end, I almost fell asleep just waiting for the song to end.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I think for the first time ever I might actually buy the winners album.


I bought a lot of Carrie Underwood's songs on Itunes. I'll probably do the same for David Cook.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I think for the first time ever I might actually buy the winners album.


+2 (As long as it's not the usual AI poopfest )


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

cdM1A5YR said:


> I will happily bring your post up tonight and gloat when you are proven wrong. Just don't make excuses or say it's fixed when it happens, because it's not. Looking forward to my post tonight!!!


Any one see cdM yet? I am waiting for his gloat 

cdM welcome to the forum. I think Lil David will have a good career as well.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah lets hope they give DC some creative freedoms on his album. I like Carrie Underwood's looks but not so much country music but I can listen to her music.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm glad I padded. I know we hit 30-sec-skip many times tonight, but literally the first audio dropout I had was precisely at the moment Ryan finished his sentence announcing the winner...we had to read his lips for "Cook!"


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> I think for the first time ever I might actually *download*the winners album.


FYP  Who buys CDs anymore, come on


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yay, DC! :up: How emotional that must've been for him especially with all the personal things going on with him behind the scenes.

I'm happy.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I am so doing the happy dance right now...
After such a roller coaster of a day following speculation and grassy knollers much too closely I can finally relax.

... dances away merrily...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Einselen said:


> FYP  Who buys CDs anymore, come on


Probably on itunes.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks to this thread, we were not so upset that Tivo dropped AI for a Lost enhanced ep repeat. Came here and got all caught up! (so thanks, K)

The Guitar Hero commercial was just bad, according to the kid - and she should know since she practically lives on the [email protected]#% game. Certainly wouldn't be an incentive for us to buy the game ("David A. is not my Guitar Hero.")

So so glad that the right David won! Can't wait for the album to come out, bad winner song and all. And props to him for the classy way he acknowledged Baby D too.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Actually enjoyed the guests. Hated Archuletta singing with OneRepublic. The greatness of that song is you can hear the pain in his voice when he sings. Archuletta, actually a technically better singer, but was soooo wrong for that song.
Very pleasantly surprised I was wrong on my winner prediction. I knew I had to be when Simon started rambling on about how he was wrong after he listened to last night's tape. Daddy Archuletta trying to look like a good sport was fun to see.
The final song, utterly craptastic. It was different from what he sang last night right? Because that was at least pleasantly listenable.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Yay. I am delighted DC won, but the highlight for me was Carrie. She is breathtakingly hot, and almost as talented. Props to DA, who for a 17 YO handled himself with remarkable maturity and grace.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, my response to the whole show. 

Best:
- Carrie Underwood: easily the best of the show. That is SO getting saved for quite a while. Only one thing: someone tells me now that she sang on the show. I must've missed that, I don't remember anything about her singing. 
- Archuleta with One Republic was surprisingly the second best of the night, I think. Had he found something like this to sing earlier and more often in the competition, it could easily have gone the other way, I think.
- I would personally put Brooke White with Graham Nash third favorite for me. It reminded me how good Brooke really could be. I think she could still have a career - could even be bigger than Syesha, frankly.
- David Cook with ZZ Top was a fun performance. Maybe not the world's best, but you could tell David was having the time of his life up there.

So-so:
- Jordin Sparks. Too bad they couldn't have gotten Chris Brown to perform the big single "No Air" (with her) live - that would've blown the doors off the place. The song she sang was rather lame, if you ask me.

Worst:
- Seal with Syesha. Seal was good, Syesha was flat the whole song. I so wanted Syesha to just SHUT UP.
- Guys with Bryan Adams. It started off OK, and it got worse from there. Bryan didn't even sound like himself at this point.
- David Cook's winning song. Ugh. Bad, horrible song choice. Why must they saddle the AI winner with such craptastic songs?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

<--- disappointed.. but predicted the result 5 weeks ago.

thumbs up for his Apologize performance. sounded better than ryan tedder.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Einselen said:


> FYP  Who buys CDs anymore, come on


Lots of us that want the freedom to copy it as we see fit, and want to have lossless versions to play on our higher end home stereo

128 bitrate just doesn't cut it!

Oh...and my DTV HD DVR cut off as well  Had to come here to get the results!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

MusicMama said:


> Thanks to this thread, we were not so upset that Tivo dropped AI for a Lost enhanced ep repeat. Came here and got all caught up! (so thanks, K)
> 
> The Guitar Hero commercial was just bad, according to the kid - and she should know since she practically lives on the [email protected]#% game.  Certainly wouldn't be an incentive for us to buy the game ("David A. is not my Guitar Hero.")
> 
> So so glad that the right David won! Can't wait for the album to come out, bad winner song and all. And props to him for the classy way he acknowledged Baby D too.


Cooks G.H commerical was pretty funny, take off of "Risky Business"


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Congrats, DC!! We were rooting for him the whole way (it was him and Carly since the top 24 we wanted to win).


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Didn't pad, but it bonged just as Ryan was saying.. "Cooooo"
I still want to see the reactions. 
Do you know the first place the video of it will be? Nothing on youtube yet. Do i have to wait till the morning news tomorrow...? arghh. 

Happy Cook won! 

I was going to feel bad for Archuleta if he won. He is a good singer, but at least now he might get a chance to explore other things on his own instead of being nudged around by daddy.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

Carrie needs to eat a steak, big time.

Glad to see that DC won tonight. I'm looking forward to see what releases after tonight's victory.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought David Archuleta held it together amazingly well and was a good sport.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> I thought David Archuleta held it together amazingly well and was a good sport.


I did, too...and I thought that David Cook was awesome in the way that he kept pulling Archuleta back out on stage.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

markp99 said:


> So, who won?
> 
> We got, "And the winner is David..." on our TiVo.
> 
> Tooo funny!!


Same here. We went out tonight and didn't think to pad it. Then we hear "And the winner is David..." My niece and I look at each other do all the "what the... awwww man what a rip-off..." So I took out a twenty reach her way with it and said "that was kinda like this." She sticks her hand out to grab it and I yank it away and said "now your night double sucks but I feel better bwaaahahahahahaha...."

Of course I jumped on here looking for the winner. Which I know is gonna suck and be DA (I decided that a few weeks ago AND last night then got confirmation by majority at work today). Wadda ya know...it's DC!! Thank God...or someone!! Anyhow, I need to catch the end that I missed. Best place to do that would be?????????


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Some sad Idol news.

http://omg.yahoo.com/former-idol-contender-luke-menard-diagnosed-with-cancer/news/9248?nc

It's treatable though.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I liked George Michael. It's been a while since I've seen/heard him.

His song was a little understated tonite, but it really worked for me. He was feeling it.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I thought David Archuleta held it together amazingly well and was a good sport.


After spending most of the last 8 weeks or so being annoyed by Archuleta, I've really been impressed with him last night and tonight. Especially tonight he didn't seem overwhelmed, and was just enjoying the spectacle of it. He kept the goshes to a minimum, too.

It was nice seeing Brooke again, and Chekezie, and I discovered tonight I even missed Jason Castro a little 

Good lord Carrie Underwood is gorgeous.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Billyh1026 said:


> Same here. We went out tonight and didn't think to pad it. Then we hear "And the winner is David..." My niece and I look at each other do all the "what the... awwww man what a rip-off..." So I took out a twenty reach her way with it and said "that was kinda like this." She sticks her hand out to grab it and I yank it away and said "now your night double sucks but I feel better bwaaahahahahahaha...."
> 
> Of course I jumped on here looking for the winner. Which I know is gonna suck and be DA (I decided that a few weeks ago AND last night then got confirmation by majority at work today). Wadda ya know...it's DC!! Thank God...or someone!! Anyhow, I need to catch the end that I missed. Best place to do that would be?????????


It will probably be on youtube tomorrow.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I really liked the ZZ Top performance. DC fit right in with those guys, although he needs to let the beard grow a bit.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I was really pleasantly surprised by the result. I'm glad I was watching live, as I had neglected to pad the show. I added 5 minutes at the 1:57 mark, when it looked as though it would definitely go over.

Did anyone else happen to notice that Randy Jackson borrowed his wardrobe from Captain Kangaroo tonight?


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

danterner said:


> Did anyone else happen to notice that Randy Jackson borrowed his wardrobe from Captain Kangaroo tonight?


My husband did, and found it hilarious.


----------



## JFalc (May 3, 2005)

markp99 said:


> So, who won?
> 
> We got, "And the winner is David..." on our TiVo.
> 
> Tooo funny!!


Exactly the same thing happened to me.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> George Michael performs some song I haven't heard before.


It's called "Praying for Time" and was a #1 on Billboard back in the 90's. If you heard the radio version you'd probably remember it. Unless you weren't around back "in the day".


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I was kinda thinking David A. might be the better winner as the producers could tell him which songs to sing and make popular for the next year while Cook would better use the creative freedom the second place winner is allowed.

If that's truly what happens.

But I didn't have a dog in the fight and like Simon didn't care who won. They were obviously the best two and pretty clear they'd make it to the finals.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I was kinda thinking David A. might be the better winner as the producers could tell him which songs to sing and make popular for the next year while Cook would better use the creative freedom the second place winner is allowed.


1st and 2nd place are both under contracts under clives's label company I believe. It doesnt really matter.. .and winning AI isnt a bad thing. It really depends on how much you market yourself. Carrie is successful enough to prove that.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> 1st and 2nd place are both under contracts under clives's label company I believe. It doesnt really matter.. .and winning AI isnt a bad thing. It really depends on how much you market yourself. Carrie is successful enough to prove that.


And Kelly Clarkson... I think we are due a successful winner this time. Interesting Kelly won the 1st, Carrie Won the 4th and David won the 7th. Maybe every three winners are a success.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Bravo to David Cook and the American Idol voters who proved me wrong. 12 million vote margin? Wow!

Cook with ZZ Top was awesome. Archuleta with One Republic was good too. It's a shame these contestants couldn't have chosen those songs during the actual contest. They were good choices.

I thought Syesha sounded really good on Last Dance. Better than Donna Summer sounded.

They kept the filler crap to a minimum this year, unlike past years. The Mike Meyers bit was pretty lame, but Kimmel was good, and that "I am Your Brother" bit with the marching band was funny. As was Gladys Knight and the pips. 

Even the winning song wasn't half bad.

Oh, and I started padding Idol by 10 minutes a couple of months ago. They ran over nearly every week. I padded this finale by a half hour.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know about that!!!!!!! I got a glimpse........now I want more!!!!





Lori said:


> There were a couple moments there where I thought I might accidentally see too much.


It looked to me like she had some short shorts on under the get-up. I really don't think Carrie would risk a McPhee moment!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Geeze... Carrie Underwood is SMOKIN' hot!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Two comments:

1) George Michael's song: good lord I thought it would never end! Not because I disliked it, but because it took so many 30 second skips to get to the end of it!

2) So glad DC won. I don't dislike DA, but DC is so much more versatile. Well done.


Three questions:

1) What was up with the two guys that practically carried Donna Summer down the stairs? Did she get some disease that made her frail (seriously asking)?

2) Was DC's brother that came up on the stage the one that was sick? Is he better now?

3) Finally - how can some of you watch this show all season, seeing them run over their hour time after time, and not pad the finale?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> 1) What was up with the two guys that practically carried Donna Summer down the stairs? Did she get some disease that made her frail (seriously asking)?


Good question I was kind of wondering the same myself.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> David Cook almost [cried]. He had to choke them back a few times before he was able to actually respond and sing his (utterly craptastic) AI Winner song.


He did full on cry, and had to wipe away the tears. I would have too! 

And yes, my God what a horrible song. Do they HAVE to do these "My time is now" crap songs for the winner?

I'm so happy the right David won!

Am I remembering wrong, or did Ramiele put on a lot of weight?

Amanda still looked incredibly awkward.

Syesha is HOT. She managed to out-hot Carrie Underwood, quite a feat! 

The Ben Stiller/Jack Black/Robert Downey Jr video was WAY too long... it was funny for 15 seconds.

I'm looking forward to buying DCs album!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> So-so:
> - Jordin Sparks. Too bad they couldn't have gotten Chris Brown to perform the big single "No Air" (with her) live - that would've blown the doors off the place.


Well, they did that on "Idol gives back" - would have been pretty lame to do the same thing again.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Did you catch the F-Bomb? When they came back from commercial right before the Heroes duet they were live before they were ready...and you could hear over the air "Where's the fu#king music? Jamn it in...get the band..." it came out of the right channel at about 40&#37; volume..


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Two comments:
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> ...


1) I think it's just she's older, probably wearing heels, and they didn't want to risk anything. So DC and DA made sure she got down ok. I did think it was funny how after that, Bryan Adams goes running down them.
2) I looked into a week or so ago, because I got confused. Can't remember which is which, but they both are "A" names, Andrew and Alex? I think. The one there is the one that was the original auditioner, the one that's sick was a major feat to get out for the one trip he made to the show. Doubt he'd be able to make it again.
3) I wasn't padding for a while, because it was making a mess of my other shows, but remembered to pad tonight, yay!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Lori said:


> Folks, please remember that last year, the finale ran over by seven minutes, and cut off as Ryan said "the 2007 American Idol is....."
> 
> Pad.
> 
> ...


Wish I had. Exact same thing happened again this year. I think they are doing it on purpose to boost hits to their website.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Syesha is HOT. She managed to out-hot Carrie Underwood, quite a feat!


Uh... sorry Micke... No way.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Woo hoo!! 

DC won and DA didn't! 

Carrie is so damn hawt! 

I agree with whoever mentioned Brooke's performance. It was good. That style of music (folk, I guess??) really does suit her well. Is it "one trick pony"? Ehh... I dunno.. Maybe. But whatever. She does that "trick" pretty well.

I was waiting all season for Renaldo to come back. Best "gimmick" contestant ever! Though I thought the USC band was a bit much and drowned him out too much.


oh, and it was painful to watch a lot of that stuff live (I'm out of town this week, away from the TiVo)


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I thought the whole show was enjoyable.

How cool is it that what? A few months ago Syesha was singing in the church chior and tonight she's on stage in front of millions doing a duet with Seal (who rocked by the way).

Brooke's song with Graham Nash was very nice.... Donna Summer we could do without... she's been on so much... Bryan Adams was kinda cool... ZZ Top? What can you say? DC must have felt AWESOME performing with them.

Very enjoyable show.


----------



## cdM1A5YR (May 18, 2008)

Einselen said:


> Any one see cdM yet? I am waiting for his gloat
> 
> cdM welcome to the forum. I think Lil David will have a good career as well.


I gave it on the other thread. Was I wrong or what! Y'all called it and I was way off. Congrats to both David's, they will both be very successful.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

for those who want to hear the radio version of the winning song, here it is:

http://www.popeater.com/2008/05/22/david-cook-the-time-of-my-life-song-premiere/


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well I couldn't be happier. This kind of shoots my "The producers are rigging the results" theory all to hell. I'm glad.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Total smeek here, jumped to the end.

That was one of the most entertaining TV shows I've seen in a long time. I wanted Cook, predicted David A; like Simon, would have happy either way. But, I'm thrilled Cook won; I've bought all the studio versions of his songs on iTunes and will be buying his next CD. 

The only two buzz kills of the show were Brooke singing that song with Graham Nash. She looked terrified, rushed through it; he looked like he wanted to save her and slow her down but she wasn't involved. I predict she'll have babies and live in the 'burbs and sing for her neighbors - she's not cut out for this kind of life.

The other buzz kill was George Michaels. Dear God, I think my entire life flashed through my eyes with that song.

Cook looked like he loved singing with ZZ Top and who wouldn't? Fun!

I love Donna Summer. I saw her live in the 80s and still remember how fabulous she was - this was at a time when I saw just about every show there was regardless of genre, and hers was in the top two best. I got worried when the young dudes had to carry her down the stairs - and odd contrast with my memories of her sexing it up around a stripper pole. But her voice is good as ever.

Loved the entire thing, what a fun show. 

:up: :up: :up: to Idol and congrats to David Cook. A nice guy with a great voice who will have a long career and will end up with some of my money in his pocket. 

I'm even tempted to buy tickets to the Idol concert.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I'm happy with the result. I was really hoping DC would win and he did. I thought their duet "Hero" was really, really good - surprisingly so. It was the first time I've genuinely liked DA the whole season. Also quite happy to see a Carly and Michael duet - I think they should do more things like that during the season.



TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Cooks G.H commerical was pretty funny, take off of "Risky Business"


They were both "Risky Business" parodies, just DC actually had seen the movie and moved correctly. DA's was just...awkward. DC looked like he'd actually played Guitar Hero before. (Good selling out vs bad selling out)


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Well I couldn't be happier. This kind of shoots my "The producers are rigging the results" theory all to hell. I'm glad.


I still think they tried to "steer" the results. (I can't imagine why, but the judges definitely seemed to be up to some funny business.)

But they stopped short of actually rigging the vote. Chickens! 

Hmmm, now that I think about it, maybe all the effusive praise for Archieloser was an attempt to tighten up the vote, not make Cook lose. Maybe Cook had been doing so much better than Archieloopey the past few weeks that the producers were afraid it was going to be a blow-out. That wouldn't be good for the buzz.

I don't know - just my (conspiracy) theory. 
...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> I still think they tried to "steer" the results. (I can't imagine why, but the judges definitely seemed to be up to some funny business.)
> 
> But they stopped short of actually rigging the vote. Chickens!
> 
> ...


I thought of that too. We must be cynical types. I'm thinking they wanted to pump up the phone calls too and it apparently worked. All the DC fans were calling in to make sure their boy didn't get railroaded!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> I'm glad I padded. I know we hit 30-sec-skip many times tonight, but literally the first audio dropout I had was precisely at the moment Ryan finished his sentence announcing the winner...we had to read his lips for "Cook!"


I usually know to pad. This time I didn't think about it.






Thank goodness for live buffer...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fofer said:


> I usually know to pad. This time I didn't think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious (sorry it just is) especially since the two contestants are named David so not like you could be like wow David won vs. Syesha. Also I love your scream at the end, are you going to submit that to the MTV Movie Awards


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It's already up! I found the ending if anyone who missed it would like to see it. It's here: American Idol 2008 Finale Results


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Hawt: Carrie ....her waist-coat suit.. it looked really classy ..then she started gyrating then OMG 

Funny: Panning to Jason singing a George Michael tune ...SO out of place..

Hawt2: Syesha ..she found her inner sex-pot this season culminating tonight..

Funny2: Renaldo - made even more funnier as he tries to keep up with the tempo of the band. Hot USC cheerleaders a bit distracting.. 

Best Celebrity Voice: George Michael - wish he had sung 'Father Figure' than 'Praying for Time' but his voice is even better than the Wham! days..

Uh Huh Moment: Simon apologizing to David Cook, like he didn't know beforehand to get on the bandwagon..


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Remember, "12,000,000 votes" and "12,000,000 people voting" are two entirely different things when you're talking about AI.
> 
> (But yes, 12% of 97.5 million votes is about 12 million)
> 
> -- Don


But 54% minus 46% is 8%, and if 8% is 12 million, then there should have been 150 million votes in total. Apologies in advance if I am smeeking.

Edit: Or was that 56% to 44%. Dang my memory for numbers.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

markp99 said:


> I liked George Michael. It's been a while since I've seen/heard him.
> 
> His song was a little understated tonite, but it really worked for me. He was feeling it.


I take it you did not enjoy Eli Stone this past season. He was on a few times.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Lori said:


> My TiVo just stopped recording in the middle of the Carrie Underwood song. Weird.
> 
> Good thing I'm sitting here.


My TiVo started pixelating BADLY about 2/3 the way through. I was playing catch-up, so I basically had to skip about 15-20 minutes to get to live.

This sucks. This is happening more and more. We've "lost" about a dozen episodes since January, just because they became completely pixelating on recording but apparently they were perfect when viewed through the live buffer! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Any one see cdM yet? I am waiting for his gloat


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> 2) Was DC's brother that came up on the stage the one that was sick? Is he better now?


No, that was Andrew, the healthy brother.
The sick one is Adam, who was in town (I believe) as another medical transport was provided by an anonymous donor (rumored to be Kansas City Royals).
I'm just guessing but I think he would be watching from a suite backstage or in a hotel across the street to avoid the crush of the front row as it really exhausted him last time to sit there for one hour and this show was two. If I come across real info I'll post it.

_Found this: Adam was there both last night and tonight - he was in the handicapped section in between the orchestra and the loge. _


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> Well I'm happy with the result. I was really hoping DC would win and he did. I thought their duet "Hero" was really, really good - surprisingly so.


Indeed -- we thought we finally found David A a good job in the business, as David C's backup singer! 

One other random thought: David C was clearly affected by his win, but his performance of the final song was so incredibly professional. America definitely made the correct choice this time.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Mariska Hargitay!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Interestingly, Carrie's outfit was a lit more daring last night than on the ACM awards. She sang the same song but wore a white pantsuit. Nice.....and the girls were close to visiting like last night, but not as WOW as last night's total outfit.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

wprager said:


> But 54% minus 46% is 8%, and if 8% is 12 million, then there should have been 150 million votes in total. Apologies in advance if I am smeeking.
> 
> Edit: Or was that 56% to 44%. Dang my memory for numbers.


Yes, it was 56 to 44.

So, not smeeking, just dyslexic.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I was eating my "free" breakfast in the hotel when the local news announced the winner. Kind of a bummer, but I doubt I could have made it home tonight without something else spoiling it.  Sounds like my recording at home is a little short as I definitely forgot to pad. :::sigh::


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

so excited! just found out this morning...as i slept pretty much all of yesterday. tivo cut off right at the end, i missed the final song. 

SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok, I was another of the people that had to come here for the results... PAD PAD PAD.

I thought it was funny that all the Idol Contestants had to leave the stage when George Michael came out to sing. Guess he is one of those Divas that is too good to sing with amateurs, but not too good to shill his new tour.

Brook stunk, it was funny with Nash coaching her at the beginning of the song.

Carrie.. Well, I did check and she had shorts on underneath.. But I looked...

ZZ Top was one of my favorite bands when I was growing up, that would be pretty cool. DC is too young to remember them when they were big, but working in a bar he would listen to that music a lot.

Mostly boring season, but good finale.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> So-so:
> - Jordin Sparks. Too bad they couldn't have gotten Chris Brown to perform the big single "No Air" (with her) live - that would've blown the doors off the place. The song she sang was rather lame, if you ask me.


Jordin and Brown already performed "No Air" together on AI back on April 10th. Yes, it was a good performance, too.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Carrie and Seal were a lot better than everybody else.

Glad Cook won.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Magister said:


> .....ZZ Top was one of my favorite bands when I was growing up, that would be pretty cool. DC is too young to remember them when they were big, but working in a bar he would listen to that music a lot.......


I was hoping ZZ/DC would sing Pearl Necklace. But I am guessing that would not have gone over well.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Ment said:


> Uh Huh Moment: Simon apologizing to David Cook, like he didn't know beforehand to get on the bandwagon..


My wife and I said the same thing.... Was Simon kissing butt because he knew DC was going to win and wanted to save face??? It's a good thing that the judges opinions don't matter too much... this would have been a lot harder to handle had Simon said what he said last night, came on and apologied the next day after the voting was over and then, DA won because of what Simon said last night.....

How many other groups like ZZ Top actually let the AI contestant sing lead the entire song?? This wasn't a duet... he actually sang it with the actual band playing the music..

Speaking of ZZ Top, I was trying to see if those beards are real or did the just stick them on for tonight?/


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Didn't Fuel (or was it Live) have Chris Daughtry sing lead with them?


----------



## UnionBuster (Jun 7, 2002)

Who were those kids....the Jonas Brothers or somesuch? That thing seemed to go on forever.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

bicker said:


> My TiVo started pixelating BADLY about 2/3 the way through. I was playing catch-up, so I basically had to skip about 15-20 minutes to get to live.
> 
> This sucks. This is happening more and more. We've "lost" about a dozen episodes since January, just because they became completely pixelating on recording but apparently they were perfect when viewed through the live buffer! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Sounds like it's time for a new hard-drive....


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

jwehman said:


> Sounds like it's time for a new hard-drive....


That is not an option; I have about 50 hours of NCIS stored up for the summer. If I lose those, then the TiVo is going up for sale.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

nah, you can copy it all to a new drive with win mfs...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Lopey said:


> Speaking of ZZ Top, I was trying to see if those beards are real or did the just stick them on for tonight?/


They are just as famous (if not more) for their beards as they are for their music.

I think I remember many years ago Gilette offered them a multi-million dollar deal to shave them for a commercial and they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> They are just as famous (if not more) for their beards as they are for their music.
> 
> I think I remember many years ago Gilette offered them a multi-million dollar deal to shave them for a commercial and they wouldn't do it.


Without their music you would have never heard about their beards 

Their song last night was the highlight of my AI watching experiences - of all time. I imagine that it is also one of DC's life highlights as well.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been padding all season long to the tune of 30 minutes worth, so I got to see it all. 

Amanda looked like she didn't want to be there. And the first song she had to sing was completely not her style. My wife kept referring to Randy as Colonel Sanders, but I agree with an earlier poster that Captain Kangaroo was more accurate. (Or was that outfit on the Tuesday show? I can't remember as I saw both shows back-to-back on my TiVo.)

I feel like I was deprived, as didn't see David A's father throw a fit when he lost.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

This was my first American Idol. I never watched any of the previous ones. My partner started watching this season when it started with the auditions, and I found myself watching it too. I loved it, and really liked this season finale. Both Davids are good singers, so it didn't matter to me which one won. Truthfully, I think Syesha Mercado is the better performer of the bunch. She liked working the audience. Archuleta is a good singer, but has incredibly boring stage presence. Cook's better, but not like Syesha.

I liked the various stars and former Idols performing (much better than when Fantasia did that horrendous number last week), I loved the Gladys Knight number, and I loved the audition tapes and "I am your brother" song. It was a really good stage show.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW - what a great show. Loved the Hero duet, as well as DA w/One Republic and DC w/ZZTop - looked like he died and went to heaven! 

DA was so much more composed tonight. They both looked relaxed and like they were having the time of their lives, and kudos to DC for continually giving props to DA

Pips were funny...

Was hoping DC would have sung more of "Father Figure" if not George himself.

Thought DC's final song was awesome. I will buy his CD for sure!

I think the right guy won. The best part of the night for me...the very last few seconds when they showed A Cook mouthing "that's my brother" How cool is that?!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

timckelley said:


> Amanda looked like she didn't want to be there. And the first song she had to sing was completely not her style.
> 
> I feel like I was deprived, as didn't see David A's father throw a fit when he lost.


I thougt that as well - talk about going through the motions.

I personally think the concerns about David A's father were a little overblown, but I really had no idea


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/22/bts.idol/?iref=mpstoryview

great link to a CNN interview done after the finale...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Overall, I think David A sang better than he usually does (on Tuesday), and David C sang worse than he usually does. But it was still glaringly obvious to me that David C just has a naturally better and more appealing voice, with better tonal quality.

If a David C song were to be on the radio, I might enjoy listening to it, but if a David A song were to start playing, I'd probably start to feel a bit nauseated and want to switch the station. It'd've been a tragedy for somebody like him to win AI.

Fortunately America knew what they were doing last night. But I wonder this: Considering that about double the normal voters voted, could the dialing software have had a big impact? And if so, could it be the the older voters (IOW, the ones who like David C) be more likely to have access to this software?

Another theory I have is that they allowed 4 hours to vote, which could have boosted the voting numbers right there. And after the judges panned David C, the Cook fans maybe realized David C really needed their votes if he's to win. Plus with 4 hours to do it, it's possible the 10 pm news might have had stories about it (I didn't watch the news, so I don't know), and then maybe the coverage mentioned how well David A did, and as the 4 hours window was still in affect during the news hour, this still gave time to rally the Cooke fans during his hour of need after the reviews he just got.

The final result was of course very pleasurable, as baby Archie was sent back home to his mommy.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

timckelley said:


> The final result was of course very pleasurable, as baby Archie was sent back home to his mommy.


You mean his daddy??


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

danterner said:


> I was really pleasantly surprised by the result. I'm glad I was watching live, as I had neglected to pad the show. I added 5 minutes at the 1:57 mark, when it looked as though it would definitely go over.
> 
> Did anyone else happen to notice that Randy Jackson borrowed his wardrobe from Captain Kangaroo tonight?


I told my wife last night, did Randy steal Captain Kangaroo's jacket.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Another great Cook post win EW interview here
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20007164_20171835_20201771,00.html

*EW: *Did you vote last night?
*Cook: *I did not, but I voted three times this season and each one was for Archuleta.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

timckelley said:


> Amanda looked like she didn't want to be there. And the first song she had to sing was completely not her style.


 This is why she is not able to be a professional. She has her biker chick persona, and anything outside of that is not cool. So she WON'T get into it.

She needed to just let herself go and relax and stop with that high school crap. She looked like a complete fool because of it.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

kh92463 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/22/bts.idol/?iref=mpstoryview
> 
> great link to a CNN interview done after the finale...


 Great Link? It looks like a normal link to me.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

NJChris said:


> This is why she is not able to be a professional. She has her biker chick persona, and anything outside of that is not cool. So she WON'T get into it.
> 
> She needed to just let herself go and relax and stop with that high school crap. She looked like a complete fool because of it.


I don't understand why she did it at all then.. if it wasn't something she wanted.. why take someone elses spot that did want to be there??


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Sometimes I wonder why Amanda even auditioned for AI to begin with.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Lopey said:


> I don't understand why she did it at all then.. if it wasn't something she wanted.. why take someone elses spot that did want to be there??


 She said she just wanted the exposure of making it to the top 12, then she didn't care.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

Both David's are scheduled to appear on Larry King Live tomorrow night.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/16/lkl.seacrest/index.html


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

NJChris said:


> She said she just wanted the exposure of making it to the top 12, then she didn't care.


Did she make the cutoff for the tour?? If so she's going to be miserable..


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Lopey said:


> Did she make the cutoff for the tour?? If so she's going to be miserable..


I think she was 11th, with Chikezie barely making it to #10. It's the top 10 that tour, right?

The only one that got booted before Amanda was that guy who liked to strip for gay men, as I recall.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

timckelley said:


> I think she was 11th, with Chikezie barely making it to #10. It's the top 10 that tour, right?
> 
> The only one that got booted before Amanda was that guy who liked to strip for gay men, as I recall.


Yeah, it's the top 10 that goes on tour, so noone has to put up with Amanda making sure everybody knows how cool she the entire time.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I really don't think Carrie would risk a McPhee moment!


I wonder which moment that was. (McPhee was before I started watching Idol, but I have seen who she is though. McPhee flashed something she shouldn't have?


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

Some good photos from last night on Reuters

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSB17276320080522


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

timckelley said:


> I wonder which moment that was. (McPhee was before I started watching Idol, but I have seen who she is though. McPhee flashed something she shouldn't have?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

DougF said:


>


Wow, I forgot how hot she is... Thanks..


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Lori said:


> That would leave them...um.....59 million dollars short.


they can afford it 

and sparks' dress was icky!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Lopey said:


> Wow, I forgot how hot she is... Thanks..


Yeah.....I miss seeing McBoobies on the show!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

DougF said:


>


3:02

thanks for getting my day off to a glorious McStart.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NJChris said:


> This is why she is not able to be a professional. She has her biker chick persona, and anything outside of that is not cool. So she WON'T get into it.
> 
> She needed to just let herself go and relax and stop with that high school crap. She looked like a complete fool because of it.


I actually think she's just not very good at dancing and emoting.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

newsposter said:


> and sparks' dress was icky!


I read it described as resembling a shower curtain.... _Rick James' _shower curtain


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Billyh1026 said:


> It's called "Praying for Time" and was a #1 on Billboard back in the 90's. If you heard the radio version you'd probably remember it. Unless you weren't around back "in the day".


plus, carrie underwood covered it quite well on idol gives back



timckelley said:


> Amanda looked like she didn't want to be there.


so, pretty much status quo for her...


newsposter said:


> and sparks' dress was icky!


when is she going to follow carrie and mcboobies lead and lose the weight... she would be really good looking if she dropped 20#


jlb said:


> Yeah.....I miss seeing McBoobies on the show!


syesha filled in quite nicely... she had the best wardrobe most of the season in the history of AI.

i still think syesha and dc will have the best pop success out of this group.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, like an idiot I just assumed that my Tivo would record the finale because it records AI every Wednesday night. Unfortunately, ABC decided to air a two-hour Lost episode. Lost outranks AI on my SP manager. My own fault for not checking my To Do List. Oh well.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jordin should stop wearing tents.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> I read it described as resembling a shower curtain.... _Rick James' _shower curtain


i'm glad you didnt say 'golden' shower curtain.  It was bad. I wondered if she had a mirror available to her?



bruinfan said:


> when is she going to follow carrie and mcboobies lead and lose the weight... she would be really good looking if she dropped 20#


i disagree and dont mind her weight at all. It's part of why i like her..showing you dont need to be size 1 to get a gig. But she sure does need to start dressing like them! Not the shower curtain she had on. I wonder who is taking credit for dressing her like that. I assume she has a bit of money now but maybe she did think it looked ok and the silly yes men surrounding her did their job too well


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Anubis said:


> My husband did, and found it hilarious.


I told my family that Randy looked like Colonel Sanders in negative.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Funny, I've always thought Randy looked like "Grimace" from McDonald's.










_"That was just aiiight, dawg."_


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Fofer said:


> 3:02
> ......


Actually, it's more like 3:03 or 3:04......


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Did you see the size of Jordin's upper arms?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

jlb said:


> Actually, it's more like 3:03 or 3:04......


I like the tense build-up beforehand...


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i disagree and dont mind her weight at all. It's part of why i like her..showing you dont need to be size 1 to get a gig. But she sure does need to start dressing like them! Not the shower curtain she had on. I wonder who is taking credit for dressing her like that. I assume she has a bit of money now but maybe she did think it looked ok and the silly yes men surrounding her did their job too well


if she wore something like syesha or carrie, everyone would be talking about how she needs to lose weight. instead, everyone is talking about the tent, failing to see she's wearing the tent cuz she needs to lose weight.

a celebrity with the financial means, and nothing but time... she should hire a trainer and a dietician/chef and lose weight. it's part of being a celebrity. it's not like she's huge... and she has a pretty face... she could easily lose 20 and be gorgeous...

then everyone would be talking about how great she looks, we don't have to talk about her ghastly wardrobe, she gets to feel good about herself.. win win... win.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

for anyone who forgot to pad and missed the last nine minutes, you can catch it here.

http://www.dialidol.com/asp/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6105


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> if she wore something like syesha or carrie, everyone would be talking about how she needs to lose weight. instead, everyone is talking about the tent, failing to see she's wearing the tent cuz she needs to lose weight.
> 
> a celebrity with the financial means, and nothing but time... she should hire a trainer and a dietician/chef and lose weight. it's part of being a celebrity. it's not like she's huge... and she has a pretty face... she could easily lose 20 and be gorgeous...
> 
> then everyone would be talking about how great she looks, we don't have to talk about her ghastly wardrobe, she gets to feel good about herself.. win win... win.


well, if she wants to remain in the spotlight, she needs to either take control of her wardrobe or her weight. Personally I think she's cute and the dress was more of a problem than her weight, but she'd look even better if she lost a few pounds.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

The Guitar Hero commercials were removed from YouTube.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

UnionBuster said:


> Who were those kids....the Jonas Brothers or somesuch? That thing seemed to go on forever.


Not for me it didn't. Top speed on my PVR is 100x.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

unixadm said:


> Lots of us that want the freedom to copy it as we see fit, and want to have lossless versions to play on our higher end home stereo
> 
> 128 bitrate just doesn't cut it!


Buy it from Amazon's MP3 Download service. Completely DRM-free MP3s at 256kbs. Not lossless but 256kbs sounds pretty great. Make as many backups as you want, and of course you can listen to them in your iPOD as well (I don't have one but apparently everyone else in the country does so...) They charge $0.79-$0.99 per song , or $6.99-$9.99 per album depending.

That's the only place I ever buy music online anymore. Amazon RULES!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Marc said:


> I just started watching it myself, and I'm a bit surprised about the giant teleprompter in the middle of the audience. I guess they gave up on trying to get everyone to memorize their lines for tonight.


The teleprompter has actually been there ever since they moved into the large theater. I'm guessing they don't turn it on for the contestants though. They also seemed to make every effort to make sure when the camera had a shot you could see it they'd turn it off. It was shown a fair amount, but generally right after the shot began with it in it, it would blank out.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

speaker city said:


> Well, like an idiot I just assumed that my Tivo would record the finale because it records AI every Wednesday night. Unfortunately, ABC decided to air a two-hour Lost episode. Lost outranks AI on my SP manager. My own fault for not checking my To Do List. Oh well.


Same thing happened to my wife, but she tried to start watching 30 minutes in and caught it, so she didn't miss too much.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

gschrock said:


> The teleprompter has actually been there ever since they moved into the large theater. I'm guessing they don't turn it on for the contestants though. They also seemed to make every effort to make sure when the camera had a shot you could see it they'd turn it off. It was shown a fair amount, but generally right after the shot began with it in it, it would blank out.


The theater for these finale episodes this week is different from the studio where they filmed the rest of the competition. Are you sure there was a prompter the whole time?

Speaking of the different theater, I thought the directors and camera operators were having a terrible time, during any group performance, of keeping up with the performers. I got dizzy from all the bad angles and quick cuts and zooms. They never really had a good shot, especially in the first number of the night with the top 12.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aindik said:


> The theater for these finale episodes this week is different from the studio where they filmed the rest of the competition.


Yes, this was at the Nokia Theater. Did you catch that? The Nokia Theater. It was a great evening there at the NOKIA THEATER. 

(they really love to plug sponsors on this show, don't they?)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aindik said:


> The theater for these finale episodes this week is different from the studio where they filmed the rest of the competition. Are you sure there was a prompter the whole time?
> 
> Speaking of the different theater, I thought the directors and camera operators were having a terrible time, during any group performance, of keeping up with the performers. I got dizzy from all the bad angles and quick cuts and zooms. They never really had a good shot, especially in the first number of the night with the top 12.


they were in the new Nokia Theater in downtwon L.A. this year. Previous seasons used the Kodak Theater in Hollywood for the final two shows. Not sure why they switched. Maybe Nokia has a larger capacity.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> they were in the new Nokia Theater in downtwon L.A. this year. Previous seasons used the Kodak Theater in Hollywood for the final two shows. Not sure why they switched. Maybe Nokia has a larger capacity.


Kodak was booked.

Seriously.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Kodak was booked.
> 
> Seriously.


well, that is certainly a good explanation. 

IIRC, Nokia wasn't opened at this time last year. Thought maybe they just wanted a change of scenery.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

aindik said:


> Speaking of the different theater, I thought the directors and camera operators were having a terrible time, during any group performance, of keeping up with the performers. I got dizzy from all the bad angles and quick cuts and zooms. They never really had a good shot, especially in the first number of the night with the top 12.


Oh man, that was driving me crazy in that first group performance. It hurt my eyes trying to figure out what they were trying to show me. What awful direction.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

sender_name said:


> nah, you can copy it all to a new drive with win mfs...


Yeah, I looked into that at some point. The instructions didn't work for me.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 5, 2005)

AP news clip: "Viewership for teenagers 12-to-17 for "Idol" was down this season, and the median age of an "Idol" viewer, once in the mid-30s, is now up to 42, according to Nielsen Media Research."

Wow! Isn't this more a shocker than Cook's win? This is the first season that I watched yet at age 40 I'm younger than the median age. Thought I was way over it, "evident" by how classmates of both my 6yo and 11yo daughters were all talking about it (mostly DA, of course).

My perfect AI final would be Carly pitting against DC. But since DC wins, I have no complaint. And BTW, the favorite idol of my 6yo daughter is Carly. Who'd thought it? That's my girl!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

aindik said:


> The theater for these finale episodes this week is different from the studio where they filmed the rest of the competition. Are you sure there was a prompter the whole time?


Ok, I wasn't paying enough attention to know it was in a different spot (basically, I only watched the performance night because my wife insisted on it, I've been sick of this year for a while now). However, ever since they went to the top 12 and went to the larger theater, wherever that was, there's been a giant teleprompter, back a ways behind the judges. Most shots that actually showed it it was turned off, but there were some when they switched cameras and you could see it turn off slightly after they switched cameras, so they definitely were trying to avoid having it stand out as a teleprompter.

I'm sure there's one in the smaller theater they use for 24-12, but it's probably not in a spot the cameras generally get.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

newsposter said:


> we are FFing thru most of this but i gotta ask...for those who do have musical ears, are all these songs specially picked because everyone sounds good together (in all these screwy combinations? I'm listening to the top 6 guys do their bryan adams thing and it's just terrible.


I liked a lot of the 'bunch of contestants sing together' songs. The funny thing was that on several of them, when the original artist came out and sang their _new_ song, I thought that was worse than the rest of them. (If the original artist had come out and sung the original song, they would have been better than the contestants.)

It's kind of sad to see all of these old geezers come out and try to keep some fame off of the new kids' coattails though..


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The teleprompter was only there for the finale week.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

And it was playing during Tuesday's show during one of David A's songs. Didn't notice it (camera angles) for other songs/.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

markp99 said:


> And it was playing during Tuesday's show during one of David A's songs. Didn't notice it (camera angles) for other songs/.


It was there both shows, I think they did their best to not get it in the camera shots.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't believe this thread has degenerated into a big discussion of the teleprompter!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mattack said:


> I liked a lot of the 'bunch of contestants sing together' songs.


i guess my ear is bad..they all sounded off key or whatever and like they shouldnt have been singing together. Like about 10 radio stations playing different things at the same time lol


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I can't believe this thread has degenerated into a big discussion of the teleprompter!


I know, right? 

It's partially because missed lyrics are such a big deal in the performances, and IMO it has never been quite so conspicuous before. But when you sit down and think about the number of songs these people have to learn in a very short period of time, the sheer stress they are under, plus the number of viewers the finales get it makes sense. The last thing they want is someone standing there drawing a blank.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey, they give you the lyrics on a screen when you sing karaoke, right? 

On another note, iTunes has been doing a great podcast throughout this season. They've taken the songs the contestants sing each week and discussed the history of the song and the original artist, and the various cover versions of the song. The podcast is "American Idol on iTunes," but they really use American Idol as a launching pad to discuss some interesting music history. It's kinda talky and heavy with the "musicology," but if you're into that, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought Cook looked totally relaxed the whole evening until the end when his hand was shaking. He looked like he could totally do a show, while Baby David was STILL soooo nervous. Even during the stooopid guru promos Cook looked like he was having fun with Mike Meyers and Baby David was frozen expressionless. Cook just played along.

I think Syesha got a good deal singing with Seal and Donna Summers. Cook playing with ZZ Top must've been a dream of lifetime. Baby David singing with One Republic, not so much.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Syesha got a good deal singing with Seal and Donna *Summer*.


FYP


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

they have little time to rehearse... teleprompter is not so much of a big deal really.. drop it!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I finally watched and my recording did get past the winner's name announcement and to the David's man hug. I watched a craptastic 9 minute video on YouTube to see the whole ending, but would love it if someone could point me to a HD version. 

Speaking of HD, I would like to thank the HD Lords for Carrie Underwood. 

Amanda O. was just a wreck, but George Michael just broke my heart. What happened to him?!? Might have been the agony of having to listen to the Final 12 ruin his songs; I kept hoping Carrie Underwood would join him out there as her cover on Idol Gives Back was excellent.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

geo seemed ok to me on eli stone...but i'm not a good critic


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Last year did Jordin and Blake do the talk show circuit together? This week the Davids will be on the Today Show together.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

NEW YORK - David Cook's "American Idol" win is already paying dividends on the music charts. The 25-year-old singer raked in 942,000 digital downloads in just a week, according to figures released Thursday by Nielsen SoundScan. The numbers are from the week ending Sunday.

Runner-up on the Fox show, David Archuleta, amassed 323,000 downloads in the same period. The next closest "Idol" contender was Jason Castro, with 64,000 downloads.

Cook, from Blue Springs, Mo., last week defeated the 17-year-old Archuleta of Murray, Utah, by a margin of 12 million votes out of the record 97.5 million cast by viewers.

He wasn't the only one whose downloads jumped markedly. George Michael, Carrie Underwood and ZZ Top all saw huge increases in downloads after making guest appearances on the show.

Cook plans to release an album this fall.



Good for him and Archie.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

One of the big factors must have been iTunes' promotion of these Idot tracks... it was very well handled and advertised IMHO... and with a built-in deadline. Due to licensing/rights restrictions I'm sure, all of the earlier performances aren't for sale there anymore. It's no wonder folks rushed to buy more than usual...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cook was on the local radio wednesday...but it was so forgettable i cant tell you what he said except to rehash that he was just standing in line and was 'coerced' into auditioning


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Dividends are paying off. Just saw where David Cook was going to go out with Kimberley Caldwell.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Our local news was/is digging up old videos and pics of him while he lived here playing in various bar venues etc. Our town LOVES to milk it when someone famous REMOTELY has a tie to it..


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Thought some might be interested to see how Cookie is doing digital sales wise:
http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003808894
_"Cook's takeover of the Hot 100 shatters the mark for debuts set by Miley Cyrus (as Hannah Montana) in the Nov. 11, 2006, issue, when she placed six new titles on the list. The 11 songs on the chart are the most in a week by any artist in the Nielsen Music era, which began in December 1991 when the chart converted to Nielsen BDS and Nielsen SoundScan data.

His haul also marks the most placements on the list since the Beatles charted 14 songs on the Hot 100 in the week of April 11, 1964."_

Also- his yet to be released, *yet to be written*, pig in a poke, estimated fall release new CD is #2 on Amazon right now


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

justin G was just on chelsea...she joked about his movie with kelly and he said it was a great movie unless you wanted one with a plot...also he is dating a girl he grew up with but no details. 

he likes david A going the disney route and making tons of money


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

newsposter said:


> he likes david A going the disney route and making tons of money


He'll grow quite a few inches in the next year or two and will probably make a great Prince Charming in the Magic Kingdom parade, or perhaps even get a job a as the lead singer in the new Nemo musical. The cast members in the theme parks don't make much money, though. My wife's former roommate was one (back in the 1980s) and made minimum wage, even as Cinderella. Figure as a featured vocal performer he'll make a good bit more than that, but not "tons" of money.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Uh... I think we'll revisit this thread in a few years. I suspect David A will become quite a famous singer.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I think folks said the same thing about Justin Guarini. But who knows? You could be right.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bicker said:


> I think folks said the same thing about Justin Guarini. But who knows? You could be right.


Clay Aiken turned out to sell more records than the AI winner, Ruben Studdard. And Chris Daughtry, not even in the final two, has been enormously successful as well.

Who knows? Time will tell, and we'll see...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bicker said:


> He'll grow quite a few inches in the next year or two


He's 17... I think he's done growing.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Clay Aiken turned out to sell more records than the AI winner, Ruben Studdard. And Chris Daughtry, not even in the final two, has been enormously successful as well.


No question that winning is not a definitive indicator of who's going to be the most long-lasting, successful recording artist. The point I was making was *about *Archuleta, and his specific set of skills, specifically, and how they relate to how long and successful his recording career will be.



Fofer said:


> Who knows? Time will tell, and we'll see...


Absolutely.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

MickeS said:


> He's 17... I think he's done growing.


I stopped growing at 21, all 5'6 of me. My last spurt added 4 inches.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

MickeS said:


> He's 17... I think he's done growing.


Okay, so maybe not Prince Charming. He's too pretty for Quasimoto.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bicker said:


> He'll grow quite a few inches in the next year or two and will probably make a great Prince Charming in the Magic Kingdom parade, or perhaps even get a job a as the lead singer in the new Nemo musical. .


isnt that playing into simons ever popular comment about 'karaoke ' or cruise ship singers?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Precisely.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MickeS said:


> He's 17... I think he's done growing.



Many, many men don't even start that last growth spurt until after high school. Didn't you graduate with a least one twerpy little geek who transformed into a 6'4" hunk by the time they got out of college?
I have seen this many times.


----------

